# Arc flash in CT over the weekend



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Yet another one, sounds like it happened when he turned the breaker back on after repalcement. Not only shows importance of PPE but also testing equipment before energizing. 

http://www.thehour.com/news/norwalk...5882-b448-87ca5eede3a8.html#user-comment-area


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

How can I get in the loop on these articles? I want to start handing them out at our weekly safety meetings.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Bbsound said:


> How can I get in the loop on these articles? I want to start handing them out at our weekly safety meetings.


These are intercompany for me but you can set up an RSS feed for arc flash accidents, or subscribe to this newsletter. 

http://electricalarcflashsafety.com/category/newsletters/


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> The victim, an experienced electrician who is in his 60s, was replacing a circuit breaker in the two story building’s main electrical room when the mishap occurred.


i hope the dude walks out of the hospital.......

as an aside, a while ago i doned a complete arc flash suit to energize my own install, no big deal but...

as i walked around the corner to the switchgear room, a poco field rep (who had a history as a linesman as long as my arm prior) said 

_'gee, i can't recall seeing an area electrician in on of those suits Steve'_

_~CS~_


----------



## emahler (Oct 13, 2011)

"a similar accident happened about a year ago in the same location"

Coincidence? Or systemic?


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

> Sawyer said the incident appears to be accidental, but the possibility of improper electrical installation is being probed. _*He said a similar accident happened about a year ago at the same location.*_


emahler beat me to it...but yeah, WTF? If it happened before why did it happen again? Faulty switchgear? Bad design? Since they mention three feeds to the service(?) (maybe they mean three phases and the fault took out two of the primary fuses?) switching procedure error? 

Anyone here ever do the service for a Crunch gym, and are they standardized like some other places?


----------

